# Looking To Practice Your Jazz Bass Chops?



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi,

For the last year or so, a group of us have been getting together on Monday nights to jam at our drummer's house in the Spadina/St. Clair area here in Toronto. We're a bunch of old friends in our early 50's who love to get together to play. The playing skills are varied and our goal is to improve and have fun. We alternate the Mondays between blues and jazz. I play the bass on blues nights, but I prefer to play guitar on the jazz nights, so having a live bass player for jazz nights would be great. Right now we're using a virtual bassist, or I 've been relegated to the task.

So if anyone is interested in practicing their jazz bass chops in a fun, relaxing environment, you would definitely be welcome. You can send me a PM for details if interested.

Thanks,

Lawrie


----------

